# What do you think? Will we ever see our departed beloved pet in heaven one day?



## Sandy B (May 1, 2014)

Do you think we will ever see our beloved departed pets again in heaven?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

A lot of people think animals don't have souls, and query whether there will be any animals in heaven.

I disagree - I think that they will get there faster than most of us people.

I don't know what will happen after we die - no-one does, and I don't know if we will meet the ones we love (at least in the same form as we think of them). However I do believe that we will meet God, and that every sentient creature will also be surrounded by God's love, and be taken into the Divine when they die.

I hope I will meet those I love, human and animal, again, but I am confident that whatever happens, they are loved and cherished by God, who regards all of creation as precious.


----------



## Sandy B (May 1, 2014)

Thank you so much for your thoughtful answer. I so appreciate your input. Sandy B


----------



## BOOGNME (May 13, 2014)

I really believe I will see Boog I believe he is in a better place running free that keeps me going I hope u find comfort just believe we'll all see them again my thoughts r with u


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

We will see all our loved ones again, human and animal. 

I say again, animals have souls as we do and are on their own evolutionary path. 
The unity of all life. Spirit in another guise.

'Dead' pets frequently show up in NDEs and in reports from spirit. (See the 'NDE: Dogs In The Afterlife ' thread elsewhere in this section. and the 'Meeting Katie' thread - which depicts a dramatised version of afterlife reunion.)


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I like to think so, both human and animal. As to the argument about animals having souls - why should they not. We're only a type of animal after all - so if we have them I don't see why animals should be any different.


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

I definitely hope so but have no idea. I've lost 4 dogs and only had 1 thing happen that we connected with one of them. No idea why only one has given us any sign and for me it wasn't the dog I had closest bond with. I always hoped that I would get some sign from the last dog I lost even before we lost him. He is probably the one who I would of thought I'd be most likely to have some sign from as he was sadly killed in car accident when he was with me I was in coma lucky to survive so there's NDE meetings I could of had but had nothing. I actually don't remember what happened but have vague memories or thoughts of what did or may of happened but nothing at all of my dog which I guess is more a good thing as it would of been awful seeing him hurt and dying and really if I had been conscious I would of risked anything to try to save him which would likely of led to us both being killed.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

We have no proof of heaven, or of the existence of souls- i would say that those 2 things must first be demonstrated as true before we can even begin to answer the question of do animal souls go to heaven. 

I can currently see no reason other than wishful thinking to believe something like this.


----------



## LPC (Jul 22, 2012)

Sandy, you have had some excellent replies above. From my own experience and those of others who have contacted me - I get e-mails from all over the world - animals certainly do pass over to the astral, in just the same ways as humans and other creatures do. Whether you choose to call this "heaven" is just a question of terminology. It is not necessary to be religious in a formal sense to know and experience the afterlife. Of course, the astral plane, being non-physical, can never be "proven" by scientific experiments or whatever, as some people would like. But there are plenty of near death experiences which have included animals - see Knight's post above.

You will certainly be reunited with your beloved pet(s) when you eventually pass over yourself - have no doubt! My very best wishes to you!


----------



## BOOGNME (May 13, 2014)

Hi
I lost my beloved Dog 4 years ago and I truly believe one way or other he is "waiting" for me and we will be united again that thought is what keeps me going 
I hope you find peace
Am thibking of you


----------



## GillRuss (Mar 2, 2014)

We lost our lovely Jackie Boy last September, he would have been 20 last November. I am sure I will meet him again, in one form or another. Strange thing happened to me a few weeks after Jackie went - I had put his photo onto the computer, and evrytime I turned it on I touched him and spoke to him. One night I dreamt about Jackie Boy, and he asked me not to touch him again because he couldn't go on to a better place - I have not touched him since, just speak to him. Strange but true, and who are we to say yes or no.


----------



## Pampereddog (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi my lovely little dog of 16 years died on Tuesday this week, over the years I have for a short time said goodbye to nine dogs all equally treasured, I KNOW I will have the pleasure of ALL my dogs again, you see as death came into the world by one man Adam, how much more shall we raign in life through JESUS CHRIST ( if we choose to believe in his redemptive work on the cross ) for us and all creation,JESUS said I make all things new, and I go to prepair a place for you, my Farther loves me and He knows for me heaven would be all the more heaven with my dogs, am I being aragant or foolish? Not atall I just know what my Farther tells me is the truth, do I mis my lovely faithfull little boy, yes, do I cry yes, but I am not heartbroken because I WILL have my beloved boys and girls again.


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

I sincerely hope so. Having lost one of our boys a week ago today, it feels me with a lot of comfort that one day we will meet again.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

My posts on the general chat section reveal over half the members think there is no "other side" so how who will meet their lost furbies at the bridge?....


----------



## LPC (Jul 22, 2012)

Greetings, Colliebarmy! Contrary to what some religions may tell you, we all pass over - whether we accept the existence of the "other side" or not! It's all part of the birth and death cycle. Some people with very hard, blinkered views find it hard to adapt to life on the astral, but all do eventually. And we can be sure of one thing, if such people loved their pets before they passed over, then they will surely want to be with them again once they arrive!


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I guess nobody knows for certain, you either live in the hope that you will or you accept that this is all there is. Personally, and I'm not a religious man in the accepted sense of the word, I believe that all my lads are waiting for me somewhere, and whoever's charged with looking after them will probably be pleased when I appear to take on the mantle of caring for them again 'cos they're probably driving him to distraction..


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Any creature who has feelings and loves or cares must have a soul and most animals do so, to me, I see no reason why they should not go where we go. God made them so why should he care any less about them than he does about us? I believe we will see all those we loved one day , including our pets, though perhaps not in the form we see them here on earth. After all, it's their soul which has moved on, not their body. As to whether people believe or not, it's all about faith for some of us, but what a nice surprise others are going to have one day if we all go regardless. For me, it's not a question of whether or not I'm going, it's what will it be like when I get there.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I think it is a wonderful comfort for those who have faith..

For me having no faith and no belief I tend to think there is nothing more..

So I cherish what I have and the memories I hold ..
I tend to think that while you remember and hold a loved one in your heart they remain with you.

I dont need to wait, I can close my eyes and 'see' my loved ones any time I choose.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

porps said:


> We have no proof of heaven, or of the existence of souls- i would say that those 2 things must first be demonstrated as true before we can even begin to answer the question of do animal souls go to heaven.
> 
> I can currently see no reason other than wishful thinking to believe something like this.


They dont have to be demonstrated to convince the sceptical, it is their right not to believe just as it is mine TO believe


----------



## CatNip893 (Jul 16, 2014)

I really sincerely hope so. I can't imagine never seeing my babies again.

I don't consider myself a religious person, but I agree you don't have to be in order to believe in an afterlife, or that when we die, our energy changes form and we just go on to exist on a different plane. It's true many accounts heard about near death experiences, people often report seeing departed pets.

I had some dreams after losing my dear Pasquale, and hope that is their way of visiting us. In my dream, I saw him and a pretty girl I don't know in real life, but in the dream we were great friends. Anyway, she told me she was caring for him "until I come back."

One night, my other cat Monkey was frantically pawing at a spot where he used to lay beside me for no apparent reason. I'd love to believe Pasquale is still hanging out with us.

I never understood people who believe that people go to Heaven, but animals don't. If there's a Heaven for us, they're welcome too. If we have souls, so do they! What's the point, otherwise? Without them, Heaven would certainly be no place I'd want to be.


----------



## LPC (Jul 22, 2012)

Spot on, Catnip! You are right: it is not necessary to be religious in order to accept that we continue in another form after passing over. It is just a question over passing from one dimension - a physical one - to another (often called the astral).

Dreams are sometimes used as a means of communication, as the mind is more receptive during sleep.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Yes, i firmly believe we will meet again, because I have met at least one of my departed cats in this life. so if they can return to me and show themselves or make themselves felt, they must be somewhere, in some place I will also go to after death.

A week before my kitten Gaudi died (at which moment I didn't have a clue I was going to lose him), I woke up in the middle of the night to feel a cat resting on my chest and shoulder, butt against my cheek, the way Spetter used to go and sleep on top of me. But Spetter had been dead for 2 years, so I thought Gaudi had picked up the same trick. I reached out to touchhim, but tehre wasn't a cat at all. But I still felt the weight of a cat's body on my chest and shoulder. I assume it must have been Spetter, as he was the one, the only one, who used to sleep like that.

A week later, about 10 hours before Gaudi died, we were waiting for the bus, and I saw Spetter come walking towards me across the road, in the very spot he used to cross the road when he was alive. I blinked and he was gone.

To this day, I believe Spetter came to warn me about Gaudi during the night before the day we discovered he had FIP, and on that Saturday he came to fetch him so he wouldn't have to make that final journey alone.

And as we buried Jiskefet, who had run into a car and broken his neck, I heard a voice commanding me to be at a certain rescue at 11am the next morning. I had never been to this rescue and didn't know 11am was opening time. But there was Ricky sitting in the window sill waiting for us. We saw every cat in the place, but Ricky followed us around and was determined to come home with us. I am convinced it was Jiskefet who told me to go there, and he also told Ricky to make sure we chose him.

So if we can be reunited with them in life, even if it is only fleetingly, we must most definitely be reunited when we cross over, ourselves.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

God I do hope so. After-all, "heaven" wouldn't be "heaven" if there weren't any animals in it now would it? My lovely old dad used to tell me this and I always believed what my dad said!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

8tansox said:


> God I do hope so. After-all,* "heaven" wouldn't be "heaven" if there weren't any animals in it now would it*? My lovely old dad used to tell me this and I always believed what my dad said!


Damn right, it wouldn't! 

Animals are God's greatest blessing to humankind - a wonderful gift that we regularly throw back in the face of the Almighty whenever an animal is abused or neglected.

God won't let their suffering be ignored.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sandy B said:


> Do you think we will ever see our beloved departed pets again in heaven?


Yes.

.......


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Some folk get pleasure from deriding the beliefs of others, I say if thats what you believe, thats your business, if its a comfort, so much the better

Im sure there is a better place beyond our knowledge and experience and that "this" cannot be all there is, we and our loved ones will be together one day


(gonna be a bit cramped but so what?)


I think this world and the other are very close and the edge/joins get fudged, thats when some get a glimpse of that other side


----------

